# Miden una Corriente Eléctrica Perpetua en anillo de aluminio



## capitanp (Dic 6, 2009)

Miden una Corriente Eléctrica Perpetua 

Unos físicos de la Universidad Yale han hecho las primeras mediciones definitivas de la “corriente persistente”, una corriente eléctrica pequeña pero perpetua que fluye de forma natural a través de anillos diminutos de cable metálico incluso sin una fuente de energía externa. 





 

El equipo usó un método nuevo, basado en dispositivos de tamaño nanométrico y forma comparable a la de un puente levadizo o un trampolín de piscina, para medir indirectamente la corriente a través de los cambios en la fuerza magnética que se producen cuando la corriente eléctrica fluye a través del anillo. 

El jefe del equipo es Jack Harris, profesor de física y de física aplicada de la Universidad Yale. 

La existencia de esta corriente perpetua en un cable conectado a sí mismo y sin fuente de alimentación externa puede parecer que vulnera las leyes de la física. Sin embargo, es el resultado de un efecto de la mecánica cuántica que influye en cómo los electrones viajan a través de los metales, y proviene del mismo tipo de movimiento que permite a los electrones dentro de un átomo orbitar en torno al núcleo para siempre. 

Aunque la corriente persistente fue propuesta desde el ámbito teórico hace décadas, es tan débil y sensible a su entorno que ningún físico fue capaz de medirla con precisión ahora hasta. 

En experimentos anteriores en los que se intentó medir indirectamente la corriente persistente por medio del campo magnético que ésta produce (cualquier corriente que circule a través de un cable metálico produce un campo magnético), se usaron magnetómetros sumamente sensibles pero los resultados eran incoherentes e incluso contradictorios. 

Los autores de la nueva investigación usaron dispositivos nanométricos con forma de trampolín para detectar los cambios en el campo magnético producidos cuando la dirección de la corriente cambiaba en los anillos de aluminio. Este nuevo instrumental permitió al equipo hacer mediciones un orden de magnitud más precisas que cualquiera de las efectuadas antes. Los investigadores también midieron la corriente persistente en una gama más amplia de temperatura, de tamaño de anillo y de campo magnético que en los experimentos anteriores. 

"Estas medidas podrían decirnos algo acerca de cómo se comportan los electrones de los metales", dijo Harris, agregando que los resultados podrían conducir a una mejor comprensión de cómo funcionan los qubits, utilizada en computación cuántica, se ven afectados por su medio ambiente, así como los metales, que podría potencialmente utilizarse como superconductores.

http://opa.yale.edu/news/article.aspx?id=6956


----------



## electrodan (Dic 7, 2009)

El problema es que si cargas mucho el sistema con tus mediciones el magnetismo se detiene. Es pura inercia.


----------



## jesus_lomor (Dic 7, 2009)

lo mas probable es que sea producida por un campo magnético externo, probablemente de la tierra, o algo parecido, lo que ocasiona esa corriente parásita.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 7, 2009)

no se supone que la electricidad fluye debido a una diferencia de potencial?


----------



## junior90 (Dic 7, 2009)

eso mismo. habría que ver si las mediciones se tomaron en un ambiente controlado donde no se viera afectado por campos magnéticos externos, de ser así como dice el post me parece bastante interesante el hecho de que el elctron quede girando y produciendo una corriente sin detenerse por las moleculas de aire o la inercia. la corriente se genera por el flujo de electrones y eso genera una diferencia de potencial (o también puede ocurrir al revés creo) pero todo surge de la presencia y movimiento de los electrones como los fotones excitan los electrones en un foto-transistor y genera una corriente de base, las foto-celdas etc.... lo cierto es que necesita de algo que los excite y hasta donde sabia no se quedaban girando sin detenerse o por lo menos sin una pequeña excitación al menos periódica.
bueno... eso tengo entendido.

Saludos.


----------



## jesus_lomor (Dic 7, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> no se supone que la electricidad fluye debido a una diferencia de potencial?


No se si era para mi la pregunta, y si no que quede como dato por si acaso jeje...

El flujo electrico puede ser generado por induccion (como en los motores de jaula de ardilla)... si sobre un area determinada, tu haces pasar un flujo magnetico, y ademas, este flujo magnetico se encuentra variante en el tiempo (sin importar si es periodico o no)
creas diferencias de potenciales en distintas zonas del área (en este caso el anillo), lo que ocasiona el flujo de electrones. Asi funcionan los generadores.

Igual habria que ver si en realidad no afectan flujos magneticos a ese anillo, que lo dudo mucho.... pero seria muy bueno que realmente se pudiera producir esas diferencias de potenciales de la nada, o con solo desearlo... adios termo, hidro, nucleo electricas, y todas las demas!

edit...
Olvidaba mencionar, y no se si estoy en lo correcto, el voltaje es la diferencia de potencial..
Con esto quiero decir que si estamos midiendo voltaje, estamos tomando el potencial de los electrones en cuanto salen de la fuente,por ejemplo, y el potencial cuando terminan el recorrido, es decir casi casi estamos midiendo una perdida de energia de los electrones, o cualquiera que sea el elemento, entonces si los electrones estan disminuyendo su energia, se estan volviendo cada vez mas lentos, y esto es debido a la resistencia del material, a menos que el semiconductor sea perfecto y no ponga resistencia..


----------



## electrodan (Dic 7, 2009)

junior90 dijo:


> [..] de ser así como dice el post me parece bastante interesante el hecho de que el elctron quede girando y produciendo una corriente sin detenerse por las moleculas de aire [...]


 Dificil que una molécula (compuesta por átomos, que a la vez están compuestos por electrones, protones y neutrones, que a la vez están formados por... En este caso con eso nos basta) interfiera con un electrón que está "orbitando" (que en realidad no orbitan, pero igual sirve) un átomo, que curiosamente podría ser parte de la "molécula de aire" (nitrógeno u oxígeno probablemente) que interfiere con su electrón. Es decir, una molécula no puede interferir a los electrones que están ligados a un átomo, porque una M es mas grande que un Á, que es mucho mas grande que un E.
Espero que hayas entendido.
Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 7, 2009)

¿No será que midieron la diminuta corriente que genera el átomo?
Bueno, en este caso fueron muchos, se logra acumular gran cantidad de energía y se puede medir.

No por nada el electrón se la pasa "dando vueltas" alrededor del nucleo del átomo.

Saludos!!!!


----------



## alexus (Dic 7, 2009)

arto vago el electron...

yo siempre tuve esa duda, es decir si la corriente podia dar vueltas y vueltas...

ahora, porque solo en un anillito nanometrico? de que "tamaño" es esa corriente? menos que un pico ampere? 

saludos


----------



## junior90 (Dic 7, 2009)

gracias por la corrección electrodan  . eso no lo sabia todos los días se aprende algo nuevo


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Dic 7, 2009)

También se tiene que considerar, como se dijo más arriba, las condiciones de medición y un ambiente controlado, pues si esta en una atmósfera química puede reaccionar oxidando al arillo metalico y por consecuencia perder electrónes y generar algo de corriente medible.

El oxigeno es oxidante, muchos gases pueden reaccionar con el arillo, el hidrógeno también y porsupuesto algunas moleculas.
Si la medición la realizaron en el vacio descarten mi postulado. Pero lo de su tamaño en nanometros, implica que sea afectado por algunos rayos cosmicos; gamma, y electromagnetismo producto de la luz, la infraroja, ultravioleta, rayos equiz, y muchos más.
Si la medicion se hizo bajo estrictas condiciones, debieron exponer cuales!

Click..


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 8, 2009)

Exacto!!!

Al ser un anillo microscópico estará actuando como antena para longitudes de onda muy cortas que es lo que registran 

si las radiaciones son constantes puede dar la sensación de que es una "corriente"
que esta ahí contradiciendo todas las leyes de la física (estaría más capacitado para hablar si conociese alguna ley de la física)


Saludos


----------



## electromecanico (Dic 8, 2009)

con toda la radiofrecuencia y ondas electromecanicas que existen hoy dia en el aire si hacemos una bovina en la punta de obelizco quedencen tranquilos que van a sacar unos cuantos volt....


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 8, 2009)

Entonces dejando de deliberar tenemos que:

1) un anillo diminuto
2) una diminuta corriente que circula por dicho anillo
3) puede ser generado por magnetismo terrestre
4) puede ser inducido por radiaciones de alta frecuencia
5) puede ser que simplemente midan la energía de enlaces de los átomos

hay que recordar que todos los átomos se influyen entre sí y que los electrones no pertenecen a 1 átomo definido y por ende se intercambian (lo cual produce enlaces)...por esto el amigo Electrodan no tiene razón...

pero volviendo al tema...la gente es tan "inteligente" que se disponen a gastar enormes cantidades de dinero, tiempo y esfuerzo..en determinar si un anillo nanométrico tiene o no una ínfima cantidad de energía inutil bajo todo punto de vista.

por qué mejor no buscan hacer autos o máquinas que utilicen toda la energía que hay en el entorno (aire, sol, agua, hidrogeno y oxigeno...)


----------



## Pinchuu (Dic 8, 2009)

"El equipo usó un método nuevo, basado en dispositivos de tamaño nanométrico y forma comparable a la de un puente levadizo o un trampolín de piscina, para medir indirectamente la corriente a través de los cambios en la fuerza magnética que se producen cuando la corriente eléctrica fluye a través del anillo."

No he entendido esta parte. ¿A qué se refiere con lo del puente levadizo o el trampolín?

Saludos!


----------



## junior90 (Dic 8, 2009)

es muy cierto lo que dice DJdraco deberían usar ese dinero para algo mas productivo para la humanidad que medir una diminuta corriente para que un montón de gente opine y discuta sobre el tema en un foro de "por ahí" en la Internet XD
pienso que esos recursos deberían usarse para algo mas productivo para la humanidad.
saludos.

 """por esto el amigo Electrodan no tiene razón..."""
entonces como es????


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 8, 2009)

porcierto de que color es?

ultravioleta????


----------



## asherar (Dic 8, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> ...la gente es tan "inteligente" que se disponen a gastar enormes cantidades de dinero, tiempo y esfuerzo..en determinar si un anillo nanométrico tiene o no una ínfima cantidad de energía* inutil bajo todo punto de vista.*
> 
> por qué mejor no buscan hacer autos o máquinas que utilicen toda la energía que hay en el entorno (aire, sol, agua, hidrogeno y oxigeno...)



Qué lástima que algunos piensen así. 

Es un error pensar "o Ciencia Básica o Ciencia Aplicada". 
Son las dos partes de la misma cadena en la generación de tecnología. 
Y las dos consumen grandes cantidades de recursos. 
Ejemplos hay por doquier. 
Casi todas las herramientas tecnológicas fueron creadas por investigadores que no sabían en qué iba a terminar su invento. Y en ese momento la gente no daba dos pesos por la investigación. 
Por suerte los investigadores tienen claro que el conocimiento es como un niño pequeño: es necesario que crezca para que muestre su verdadero potencial. 

Las ciencias básicas (que estudian los procesos físicos fundamentales) deben existir y producir, para cuando los tecnólogos necesiten conocimientos acerca de cómo funciona la naturaleza, así puedan usarlos para generar soluciones a problemas prácticos. 

Ampliemos nuestro punto de vista.

Saludos


----------



## jesus_lomor (Dic 8, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Qué lástima que algunos piensen así.
> 
> Es un error pensar "o Ciencia Básica o Ciencia Aplicada".



Disculpa mi ignorancia, pero piensen asi, como??


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Dic 8, 2009)

CRONOS1970 dijo:


> ...
> Si la medicion se hizo bajo estrictas condiciones, debieron exponer cuales!
> 
> Click..


 



Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> ...
> Ampliemos nuestro punto de vista.
> 
> Saludos


 
Ampliar el punto de vista es conocer todos los factores, variables y datos para saber exactamente como se puede opinar.




			
				Pinchuu dijo:
			
		

> No he entendido esta parte. ¿A qué se refiere con lo del puente levadizo o el trampolín?



Imagina que usal una fina y diminuta lamina sobre un electroiman, a que se parece? Respuesta= a un rele.
Por lo que el trampolin es como la botella (que nose como se llama) aquella que tiene un par de laminillas y es afectada por la estatica.

Click..


----------



## asherar (Dic 9, 2009)

jesus_lomor dijo:


> Disculpa mi ignorancia, pero piensen asi, como??



Me refería al comentario: 

"...la gente es tan "inteligente" que se disponen a gastar enormes cantidades de dinero, tiempo y esfuerzo..en determinar si un anillo nanométrico tiene o no una ínfima cantidad de energía* inutil bajo todo punto de vista*."

y su adhesión:

"... deberían usar ese dinero para algo mas productivo para la humanidad que medir una diminuta corriente para que un montón de gente opine y discuta sobre el tema en un foro de "por ahí" en la Internet XD
pienso que* esos recursos deberían usarse para algo mas productivo *para la humanidad.
saludos."


----------



## electrodan (Dic 9, 2009)

Si no es mucha molestia, podrías aclararnos eso de los átomos y las moléculas?
En cuanto a los electrones, eso de verlos como una partícula es demasiado simplista.


----------



## asherar (Dic 9, 2009)

Cuál sería la pregunta de los átomos y moléculas ?

...

De la mecánica clásica se tiene que si una partícula describe una trayectoria curva, es porque está acelerada. 

Del electromagnetismo se tiene que toda carga acelerada irradia energía.  

Si los electrones dentro de los átomos fueran como una pelotita cargada, girando alrededor del núcleo, irradiaría energía y a la larga sería tragado por el núcleo, cosa que no se ha observado. 
(Ver Modelo atómico de Bohr)

Sin embargo cada electrón "tiene asociado" un campo magnético orbital (como si girara alrededor del núcleo) y un campo magnético propio o intrínseco (como si girara alrededor de sí mismo), el "spin". Esas dos cosas sí se pueden medir. 
(Ver más sobre los electrones)

Lo de "tiene asociado" y lo de "como si", es porque solo se puede hacer una analogía con la mecánica. 

La interpretación de la mecánica cuántica es que al electrón se lo tiene localizado a medias, dentro de un volumen del tamaño del átomo. La posición pasa a ser una cantidad que se conoce en términos probabilisticos, no exactos. 
La posición se hace difusa, y por eso se habla de "nube de electrones". 

Y se sigue hablando de corriente, a pesar de que no se pueda seguir mucho más la analogía mecánica. 

Dentro de un átomo los electrones no se frenan porque no chocan con nada, y al no haber fricción tampoco hay pérdidas por efecto Joule. 

Según el artículo, lo que estos investigadores han podido medir es una corriente macroscópica que se comporta sin pérdidas por efecto Joule, igual que la corriente microscópica dentro del átomo, pero en un objeto 1000 veces más grande. 
Y por lo visto también lo pueden explicar con la Mecánica Cuántica. 

Saludos

Nota: 
Diámetro del anillo (~500 nm): "sintoniza" en el centro del rango visible (Amarillo). 
El diámetro del átomo de Hidrógeno es de aprox. 0.1 nm. (Radio de Bohr = 0.05 nm)


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 9, 2009)

Creo que el diámetro del anillo es de unos 400-500 nm
los 200nm son una referencia


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 9, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Qué lástima que algunos piensen así.
> Es un error pensar "o Ciencia Básica o Ciencia Aplicada".
> Son las dos partes de la misma cadena en la generación de tecnología.
> Y las dos consumen grandes cantidades de recursos.


 Estamos de acuerdo... sera la cercania del fin del mundo? 

Es una creencia muy comun alimentada por el cine y las religiones, que las cosas surgen espontaneamente gracias a *una* persona y sin necesidad de utilizar conocimientos/recursos ya existentes. Que los descubrimientos cientificos provienen de genios encerrados meses en el sotano de su casa y que salen con la aplicacion funcionando lista para comercializar... Una especie de "creacionismo cientifico".

El conocimiento es una cadena muy larga. Cuando se hace "ciencia aplicada" se estan aplicando conocimientos que *comenzo a estudiar* la "ciencia basica" 50 o 100 años atras. De mas esta decir que en los comienzos ni se sabe si se va a llegar a algo ni si va a ser util.


----------



## Lord Chango (Dic 9, 2009)

Estoy de acuerdo con Alejandro y con Eduardo, no creo que haya conocimiento inútil. La gente debe haber pensado lo mismo de los experimentos de Heinrich Hertz, pero gracias a él, hoy tenemos radio, televisión, telefonía celular, y cuantas cosas mas que surgieron por un tipo que se la pasaba en un laboratorio experimentando con ondas.
Sin embargo, me parece bueno que haya dudas y debate, ya que eso genera un grupo de gente que busca apoyar o refutar la idea, y se llega a una conclusión mas rapido.
Bueno, creo que habrá que esperar que se confirme el experimento, es probable que lo hayan publicado en el mismo instante que obtuvieron datos. 

Saludos a todos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 9, 2009)

Estamos de acuerdo todos nosotros en que el conocimiento es fruto de cientos de años (y años que eguiran viniendo) de gente quemandose las pestañas y gastando enormes o pequeñas cantidades de recursos...ahora...

lo que yo quería expresar es:

"NO descubrieron nada...absolutamente...eso se descubrió hace muchisimos años con la aparición de la rdiotransmición cuando un par de muchachos (que al parecer no sabian lo que iba a ocurrir) hicieron una descarga electrica entre 2 descargadores (esas varillas que en la punta tienen una esfera) y se dieron cuenta que esa energia electrica era absorbida por un objeto metalico descargado a tierra a unos cuantos metros del lugar de la descarga...asi es que hoy hay radiodfusion, television por aire, etc, etc, etc,...

no es para que algunos usuarios se enojen conmigo pero..el entendimiento de las particulas subatómicas, atomos, moleculas, particulas...etc, se reduce a:

1) poder verlos perfectamente (ya existe una maquina que amplifica unas 400.000 veces creo, con rayos X, etc...con la cual algo se puede ver pero no del todo bien) los atomos y las particulas que lo forman...

saludos.


----------



## asherar (Dic 9, 2009)

Al menos yo no me enojo. Sólo me lamenté de algunas expresiones bipolares. 

Lo que pasa es que no es la primera vez que leo/escucho ese razonamiento, en desmedro de la ciencia básica. Hasta te diría que emocionalmente coincido, pero la racionalidad recomienda cautela. 

Muchos científicos se ven amenazados cuando esos criterios tan radicales se aplican a la administración. Entonces, por defender su presupuesto, destruyen cualquier intento de crecer de la otra tendencia. 

...

Me explico mejor: 

En Argentina, el sistema científico siempre ha sido dominado por las ciencias básicas, a las que muchos ven como la "flor y nata" del conocimiento (y con eso se van a un extremo). 
Las aplicadas, en cambio, han sido combatidas. Desde afuera, por resultar un factor de crecimiento independiente para el país. Desde adentro por temor a que los recursos de la ciencia básica se reduzcan (ver nota 1). 

Según esta situación uno pensaría que me debería poner en defensa de la ciencia aplicada, que además es la que más me interesa en lo personal. 
Lo he hecho desde adentro, y me ha costado la salida de la carrera científica. 
Y lo sigo haciendo desde aquí. (Algunos recordarán aquél brotito que usaba como avatar.) 

Aún así reconozco que ambas modalidades son necesarias. La disputa destructiva es inútil. 

La gente, el público en general, comprende la necesidad y la importancia de resolver problemas prácticos con soluciones tecnológicas. 
Pero aunque la ciencia aplicada dispone de ésta mejor prensa, es la que menos se financia en los países sin desarrollar como el nuestro. 
Y hay una gran hipocresía que ayuda a que esto se mantenga así. 

...

Y sí, un poco de temperatura voy levantando. :enfadado: 
Pero no es con la gente del foro. 
Y menos ahora que encontramos un punto de coincidencia con el Edu. 


Eduardo dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo ...



Saludos

Nota 1:  Ley de conservación del presupuesto =  más prestaciones con la misma cantidad de fondos.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Dic 9, 2009)

Excelente Alejandro!

Click..


----------



## alexus (Dic 9, 2009)

una cosa, si gastaron dinero, tiempo, etc. en hacer este ensayo, supongo que habran aislado, no se si se puede, el sistema en que este se encontraba, hablando del anillo, para que la rf ni nada lo afecte...


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Dic 9, 2009)

Tal vez se lo gastaron en regalos u otras pavadas y dijeron que la laminilla tipo trampolin se movía. Tal como dijo Galileo "sin embargo se mueve" Y casi lo linchan!! Por ser cientifico!!!

Quien de los que opinamos o discernimos aquí sobre el asunto va a verificarlo?
Y si hubiera quien lo haga, tendrá que saber santo y seña de lo que se hizo originalmente en el experimento. luego tratarán de reproducirlo y acaso encuentren algo nuevo y eso si sea un descubrimiento y de ahí pa' lante!

Pero.. para reproducier el experimento se requiere una pequeña fortuna, quién lo financiará?? Si se consigue un patrocinador, habrá que inventar algo para justificar el gasto!! 

Edit: Inventar en tanto mentir. O deveras probarlo de manera cientifica!

Click..


----------



## electrodan (Dic 9, 2009)

Esto es una nota de divulgación (creo que lo llaman así), que no incluye los datos necesarios para poder reproducir el experimento.
Los experimentos científicos deben de ser reproducibles.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Dic 10, 2009)

capitanp dijo:


> Miden una Corriente Eléctrica Perpetua
> ...


 
Post núm. Uno.

Para ser tema de divulgación si que dió para mucho.

Y efectivamente, los experimentos científicos, deben ser comprobables. Coincido contigo electrodan.

Experimento= Deriva de la palabra *experiencia. (experimentum)*

Click..


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 10, 2009)

Pinchuu dijo:


> "El equipo usó un método nuevo, basado en dispositivos de tamaño nanométrico y forma comparable a la de un puente levadizo o un trampolín de piscina, para medir indirectamente la corriente a través de los cambios en la fuerza magnética que se producen cuando la corriente eléctrica fluye a través del anillo."
> 
> No he entendido esta parte. ¿A qué se refiere con lo del puente levadizo o el trampolín?
> 
> Saludos!


Es el problema de las traducciones tecnicas, "traducen" por terminos que no se utilizan.
Es el tipo de sensor utilizado, el termino en ingles es "cantilever" (literalmente es "voladizo" y todo lo "parecido")

Podes encontrar informacion googleando con "microcantilevers" y "nanocantilevers"
http://www.azonano.com/Details.asp?ArticleID=1927#_Nanocantilevers:_A_Major_Breakthrou


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 10, 2009)

saben lo que me llamó la atención de un tema similar a este? ?

una vez viendo televisión un cientifico que trabajó para la NASA pudo dar una nota y salió en Discovery Channel demostrando que algunos OVNI's que se pudieron ver en los años 70, eran experimentos de la NASA, queriendo llegar a construir naves como la de los extretarrestres...

...mi pregunta es: si quería hacer naves toroidales, o cilindricas, uqe levitaran del suelo y luego se trasladaran a gran velocidad "similares a la de extraterrestres"...no les parece que ellos saben con mucha certeza que existen los mismos...? ? ?

por otro lado este hombre demostró que un gran arrollamiento de alambre de cobre el cual lo conectaba directo al toma de la pared (creo que eran 110V) se elevaba muy rápido y con mucha fuerza venciendo muy fácilmente la gravitación terrestre...

voy a ver si encuentro el video...


----------



## asherar (Dic 10, 2009)

Vos decís este ... 

Ver el archivo adjunto 7670

Fuente

Ya se ha comentado antes este asunto por AQUÍ


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 11, 2009)

no estaba hablando de esa imagen precisamente...pero si, se asemeja mucho

lo que el tipo queria demostrar es que con una gran bobina, en la cual circula una grn corriente y toda la bola...podía hacer levitar perpendicular al piso un objeto (nave), pero que todos los intentos fueron fallidos por el problema de la establidad..

luego lo modificaron y colocaron 3 de esas bobinas en triangulo y tuvieron mejores resultados...


----------



## pablor09 (May 15, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> *ya existe una maquina que amplifica unas 400.000 veces creo, con rayos X, etc...con la cual algo se puede ver pero no del todo bien*



A que te referis con esto ??



La investigación de estos señores creo que apunta a descubrir un poco mas acerca de nuestros amiguillos los e- en los átomos que forman uniones metálicas en principio. Y si es verdad lo que descubrieron y si hicieron todo correcto es un buen paso. Por el momento habra que esperar algun paper si logran algo en la investigación.
Todas estas mediciones y demas yo creo que las hicieron en camaras de vacío...sino sería imposible de medir. De otra manera el material (en este caso aluminio...que habria que ver la pureza y demas, no?) sería muy afectado por el O o durante las mediciones por cualquier otra cosa estando al aire libre. (ondas electromagneticas...etc.)
El anillo parece ser de 500 nm y la foto parece tomada con un microscopio electronico de barrido de emisión de campo. (SEM Field Emission)
Es todo lo poco que puedo aportar.
Saludos.
PD: Muy buen tema.


----------



## electrodan (May 16, 2010)

> Todas estas mediciones y demas yo creo que las hicieron en camaras de vacío...sino sería imposible de medir. De otra manera el material (en este caso aluminio...que habria que ver la pureza y demas, no?) sería muy afectado por el O o durante las mediciones por cualquier otra cosa estando al aire libre. (ondas electromagneticas...etc.)


Las ondas electromagnéticas se propagan igual o mejor (según la frecuencia) en el vacío que en el aire.


----------



## fernandob (May 16, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> saben lo que me llamó la atención de un tema similar a este? ?
> 
> una vez viendo televisión un cientifico que trabajó para la NASA pudo dar una nota y salió en Discovery Channel demostrando que algunos OVNI's que se pudieron ver en los años 70, eran experimentos de la NASA, *queriendo llegar a construir naves como la de los extretarrestres...*
> 
> ...mi pregunta es: si quería hacer naves toroidales, o cilindricas, uqe levitaran del s...............



corrijo:
queriendo hacer naves como las que la imaginacion humana creo .
por que ..........¿ como sabemso como son las naves de lso ETs  ? ni siquiera sabemso si existen .





por otro lado , y leyendo esto que inicio este post de el anill"ito" ese que es recorrido por una i.
quien sabe si ellos buscaban eso, toda una invenstigacion a ver si ese anillito manitiene una i ...
en general , lo usual es que un grupo de cientificos esten investigando determinado tema, o desarrollando determinado tema y en el transcurso de su desarrollo e investigacion van descubriendo cosas que los asombran, algunas pueden explicar al toque y otras quedan para despues.
pero creo que muchas cosas noes que se dispuso un monton de recursos en llegar a tal lugar, no, como dije muchas cosas se van descubriendo en el camino.
y los tipos lo publican.
luego quizas esa info le sirve a otros , o ese ddescubrimiento sumado a otros hace que a un tercero se le prenda la lamparita de algo .


----------



## pablor09 (May 16, 2010)

electrodan dijo:


> Las ondas electromagnéticas se propagan igual o mejor (según la frecuencia) en el vacío que en el aire.


es cierto....a lo que me refería es a lo otro por lo del vacío...el resto se resolvería con jaulas de faraday
es una idea igual eh, no estoy asegurando nada
solo una idea y una opinión
saludos



electrodan dijo:


> *Esto es una nota de divulgación* (creo que lo llaman así),_ que no incluye los datos necesarios para poder reproducir el experimento_.
> *Los experimentos científicos deben de ser reproducibles*.



Esto si que me gusta !
Cierto y conciso. Resume todo.
Saludos!


----------

